
Latest Corona numbers per country and historical data - tobiu
https://neomjs.github.io/pages/node_modules/neo.mjs/dist/production/apps/covid/index.html#country=USA
======
tobiu
Ping me in case you are interested to jump in on the coding side (e.g. charts,
maps & mobile support are on the roadmap).

The app is created using the neo.mjs framework => it runs inside a webworker.

------
tobiu
DESKTOP ONLY: not ready for mobile devices yet.

------
tobiu
some issues with the API today. it is back online again now.

